# Landscaping along fence ideas



## Jrich

I was wondering if I could get some advice or ideas on what to do up against the fence line in the back of the yard. It is about a 55 foot run of fence. The sun moves behind the fence and grass has not grown well in the shade provided by the fence. I have sprinklers that run along the fence line as well.

I am planning on installing a french drain along this fence line (about 2-3 feet from the fence) to help with drainage, and am trying to figure out a plan for this area before beginning that project.

I don't want to put in anything too tall that will shade the yard, even more. 55 feet seems like a really long garden to maintain.

I have a few pictures of the area below.


----------



## Austinite

First off... POW! That's a nice lawn!

Have you considered privacy hedges? I've been thinking about my backyard as well. I don't want to do trees that will grow into neighbors yards. And I worry about hedges that I can't access from my neghbors section.

Here is a google search that gives me some ideas, hopefully it will help you. I'll post a couple of my favorites...

https://www.google.com/search?q=landscaping+fence&newwindow=1&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS812US812&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjQ2ZPf2JTgAhWjV98KHSqoC_cQ_AUIDygC&biw=1280&bih=618


----------



## iowa jim

A word of caution to these last two pics, it looks like some type of golden barbery and they need a lot of sun to color up well. Between the fence, pines, and your big tree i would be careful where you plant them. The other pic is looking pretty nice with the hostas that are shade tolerant. Just be mindful of the shade, what ever you plant


----------



## gm560

What zone are you? If you can grow Hydrangeas, they are great in the conditions you mentioned. They love morning sun and afternoon shade and prefer wet feet. I really like the 'Lime Light' and their little cousin 'Little Lime'. They have nice green foliage and mid summer produce big while/light green flowers that turn to pink and burgundy into the fall. Lime Light will get to like 8 or 9 feet, while Little Lime will stay more compact at 4-5 feet tall. Both have proven to be tough as nails for me. Oh and ladies love the cut flowers.

https://www.provenwinners.com/plants/hydrangea/limelight-panicle-hydrangea-hydrangea-paniculata#tab-2
https://www.provenwinners.com/plants/hydrangea/little-lime-panicle-hydrangea-hydrangea-paniculata


----------



## SGrabs33

Heres what I did a while back. It has worked out great so far. Looking back I would probably add a French drain like you mentioned.

FYI it was the first EVER thread in this sub forum :shock:


----------



## gm560

Some other good shade perennials I have used are Hosta (check out https://www.nhhostas.com/ for a huge variety), Heuchera (AKA Coral Bells) and Heucherella (Foamy Bells). The later two come in tons of colors like red, purple and chartreuse. They can be used to add some great color pop to shady spots.


----------



## Jrich

gm560 said:


> What zone are you?


I live in 9A, south Louisiana.


----------



## Jrich

SGrabs33 said:


> Heres what I did a while back. It has worked out great so far. Looking back I would probably add a French drain like you mentioned.
> 
> FYI it was the first EVER thread in this sub forum :shock:


Thanks for linking that. I just did a French Drain as well on the other side of the yard that I have been meaning to do a write up on as well. Your's gave me some inspiration.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I love using liriope for borders. I just don't know the shade tolerance.


----------

